
Hearing brainwaves - epilepsy EEG sonified - pg
http://sydney.edu.au/news/84.html?newsstoryid=11954
======
serf
Why not apply ML techniques and get rid of the listener all together?

It's great work, but it just seems like an intermediary step.

p.s. I have no experience in analyzing EEGs, I am sure they are much more
nuanced than I know, but could anyone explain the reasons preventing such a
thing?

